

Why $100 Oil Won't Be Coming Back for a Long Time - shill
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-03/l-shaped-oil-recovery-flattens-v-shaped-market-optimists

======
piratebroadcast
My stepdad works in the offshore oil industry and hasn't been working much due
to the low demand. I may suggest he work in a different industry.

